# Making blanks from Southern Live Oak



## Pian (Mar 6, 2021)

Back in September 2020 Hurricane Sally took out a nice size live oak in my backyard. I have some nice pieces I cut from the branches ~6-12" diameter and maybe 3-4' long. I want to turn them into blanks, for pens, bowls, vases etc. Besides drying and cutting them down is there anything else I need to do to prep them? 

I still have this massive trunk back there I'm trying to get someone to cut some slabs out of.


----------

